

The Nobel Prize in Physics 2008 - hhm
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/2008/

======
kurtosis
It's a shame how little Nobel gold there is to go around - so many deserving
people get left out. For every winner there's a long line of those equally
worthy IMHO.

In this case, I'm surprised they didn't give some of the prize to Goldstone.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nambu-Goldstone_boson>

